
Understanding Python Metaclasses (2015) - Ivoah
https://blog.ionelmc.ro/2015/02/09/understanding-python-metaclasses/
======
qwerty456127
That's wild.

> This means I'm going to skip the whole very subjective “use metaclasses for
> this but not for that” conundrum.

That's sad.

